# Chain Saw Bar



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

Does anyone know about the quality of Carliton bars purchased from Baileys. I wouldn't be using it everyday, just some week-end warrior milling with my Stihl 038.


----------



## Logger (Nov 26, 2009)

*Bars*

Sorry never tried one, im sure there fine.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

For your needs the Carlton will last you a lifetime with proper care. I have a few Carlton bars and they see some heavy use, and I've had no problems with them.


----------

